# Lowrance Mark 5x nach 2,5 Jahren kaputt



## t-dieter26 (22. Oktober 2016)

Hallo allerseits
  Mein Lowrance Mark 5x Echolot lässt sich nicht mehr einschalten.Strom kommt an aber nichts rührt sich mehr.
  Das Gerät ist erst etwa 2,5 Jahre alt ,die minimum Gewährleistungsfrist aber grade abgelaufen  ,prima.
  Darauf beruft sich natürlich auch der Verkäufer und Navico/Lowrance , das heißt keine Gewährleistung und keine Kulanz mehr 

  Der Navico Service ist auch der Meinung ,dass es sich nicht lohnt den Fehler zu suchen und evtl zu reparieren , wie das heute so ist :Wegwerfen und neu kaufen.
  Nun wollte ich mal fragen ,ob jemand im board sich mit solchen Geräten auskennt und eine Idee hat was man versuchen könnte das Teil noch zu retten.
  Ist ja schade drum ,das Ding war ganz ok und hatte alle Funktionen die ich benötige.
  Also falls euch was dazu einfällt……
  Beste Grüße
  Dieter


----------



## Seewolf 01 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x nach 2,5 Jahren kaputt*

Ist deine Battrie in Ordnung, bei mir schaltet das Echolot
automatisch ab, wenn es und 11 V fällt.


----------



## t-dieter26 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x nach 2,5 Jahren kaputt*

Siehe oben ,Spannungsversorgung habe ich natürlich als erstes gecheckt.


----------



## Guppyfreund (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x nach 2,5 Jahren kaputt*

Moin Dieter,

ich bin irgendwann mal über das 5-Jahre Garantieversprechen von Lowrance gestolpert...

Guck mal hier http://www.lowrance.com/de-DE/Support/service-und-support/

"Im Falle eines Produktfehlers in den ersten fünf Jahren nach dem Kauf haben Sie die Möglichkeit, ein Upgrade auf die Technologie des aktuellen Modells zu Sonderkonditionen durchzuführen."

Frag doch einfach mal bei Navico an, ob du das nutzen kannst.

Viele Grüße
Sven


----------



## Mollebulle (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x nach 2,5 Jahren kaputt*

Mein Beitrag mit sonem Problem vom 19.05.2015 (hilft Dir wahrscheinlich auch nicht) ....



Mollebulle schrieb:


> Hallo, hier on board,
> Ich finde einfach keine Möglichkeit, meinen Lowrance Mark 5X pro reparieren zu lassen.Das Gerät hat einen Kurzschluss bekommen, als die (nicht durch Sicherung abgesicherte) Zuleitung im Wasser lag ...#q
> Wer kann helfen, bzw. wer kann mir eine Möglichkeit aufzeigen,  wie ich meinen Fishfinder wieder -heile krieg- .....#c
> 
> ...



Hab mir ein Neues kaufen müssen (die Holde zu Hause war "not amused")


----------



## Angler9999 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x nach 2,5 Jahren kaputt*

Vergesst mal alle die 24 Monate, die es sehr sehr  sehr lange nicht mehr gibt!!!

Erst mal hast du nur* 6 Monate *gute Chancen ein Produkt zu reklamieren. 
Die restlichen 18 Monate mußt du beweisen, das ein Mangel vorlag. Meistens Null Chance.
Darüber kann der Hersteller eine Garantie geben. Die ist freiwillig.
Ich würde die Upgrademöglichkeit prüfen. 

http://www.channelpartner.de/a/der-unterschied-zwischen-garantie-und-gewaehrleistung,2593115


----------



## t-dieter26 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x nach 2,5 Jahren kaputt*

Ja danke erstmal für die Antworten.
Ein upgrade auf das aktuelle hook 5 ist auch das was navico/lowrance angeboten hat.
Was die "Sonderkondition " wert ist liegt aber noch im unklaren.
s/w Geräte in der Art wie das mark 5 werden nicht mehr hergestellt ,schade.Ich will ja keine bunten Bilder gucken auf dem Boot und stundenlang mit der software rumtüfteln ,sondern schnell und übersichtlich Infos bekommen.Das bringt ein gutes s/w Gerät auch.
Wir werden jetzt erstmal das Teil aufschrauben und auf einfache Fehler prüfen:Kontakte ,Schalter ,lockere Lötstellen oder so.
Dann weitersehen.....


----------

